# oooh shakespeare



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

why is it 5 times out of 10 posts i read some over educated twat think he HAS to educate me?????????

im reading about, *There is usually a myriad of interesting charactors about, many of whom often have polarised and sometimes divergent views on the various issues that crop up. *

i mean what the fuck???????

i understand it thats not the argument!

why cant people just say what they mean without all the (big) words :?

ps, i dont need someone to come along and spell check my post either as no doubt some smart ass will :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> ps, i dont need someone to come along and spell check my post either


I agree, your spelling is clearly the least of your literacy worries...


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > ps, i dont need someone to come along and spell check my post either
> ...


With the greatest and most humble respect, I believe that good grammar is more important than spelling. After all spelling mistakes are easily solved by an English spellchecker, whilst good grammar requires years and years of expensive education.
:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

It's "CHARACTERS" btw :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well I am one of the people who points out spelling mistakes and piss poor punctuation and...

I'm hardly 'over educated' having got one grade C 'O' Level in Geography
I left school at 16
I AM a twat though
I do have a smart ass. Thank fuck as the rest of me is a right fucking mess!

The spelling and grammar is common sense. The wit however is spontaneous and cannot be taught.

For those hard of understanding this post was brought to you by the words 'punctuation' and 'spontaneous' that can be looked up at http://thesaurus.reference.com/


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

wots an thesorus? sum sort of dinosor?


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Leg said:


> Well I am one of the people who points out spelling mistakes and piss poor punctuation and...
> 
> I'm hardly 'over educated' having got one grade C 'O' Level in Geography
> I left school at 16
> ...


What do you call an Essex lad with a GCSE? 
Professor
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> myriad of interesting characters


vs.



> myriad interesting characters


Discuss


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

too 'many of words' by a count of one. ;-)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> why is it 5 times out of 10 posts i read some over educated twat think he HAS to educate me?????????
> 
> im reading about, *There is usually a myriad of interesting charactors about, many of whom often have polarised and sometimes divergent views on the various issues that crop up. *
> 
> ...


1. No one HAS to educate you. It would be a lost cause.

2. Quite possibly (_means: in a possible manner : by any possibility_) I had no intention (_means: a determination to act in a certain way _) of any of my posts being understood (_means: to grasp the meaning of_) by an illiterate (_means: showing or marked by a lack of familiarity with language and literature_) c*nt (_means:usually disparaging & obscene _) like yourself. :-*


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Iâ€™m surprised that a local weather condition analysis hasnâ€™t been conducted to ensure that a low pressure atmospheric climate hasnâ€™t played a part in impacting the cerebral capacity of some of our forum members.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

sonicmonkey said:


> Iâ€™m surprised that a local weather condition analysis hasnâ€™t been conducted to ensure that a low pressure atmospheric climate hasnâ€™t played a part in impacting the cerebral capacity of some of our forum members.


Do youou mean 'has the pissing rain made people as thick as f*ck?'


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Leg said:
 

> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Iâ€™m surprised that a local weather condition analysis hasnâ€™t been conducted to ensure that a low pressure atmospheric climate hasnâ€™t played a part in impacting the cerebral capacity of some of our forum members.
> ...


Clue: Jade Goode


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

> i read some over educated twat think he HAS to educate me?????????

"i" is upper case (ie "I")

"over educated twat"

"Over" and "educated" are two adjectives together describing the noun "twat" and therefore require a linking hyphen, ergo the correct format is:

"over-educated twat"

The word "twat", used in the above context is singular therefore the verb 'to think' is plural:

ie " .... I read some over-educated twat thinks he has to educate me?"

(Note the use of only one question mark. Any more than one is superfluous .. sorry .. not needed).

Thank you. You've been a great audience.

:lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Leg said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Iâ€™m surprised that a local weather condition analysis hasnâ€™t been conducted to ensure that a low pressure atmospheric climate hasnâ€™t played a part in impacting the cerebral capacity of some of our forum members.
> ...


I think you mean 'You' you thick [email protected]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Leg said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > sonicmonkey said:
> ...


Alright, alright, keep your hair on


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg, sort yourself out.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Leg please donâ€™t become inebriated by the exuberance of your own verbosity


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > ps, i dont need someone to come along and spell check my post either
> ...


This thread is the kind of shit dumbass conversation I can imagine being found in the Big Brother house. I have to imagine because I don't watch that tripe Channel 4 calls entertainment.

Some of it made me laugh tho  like the quote above


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

"Oooh shakespear"

Capital "S" for Shakespeare.

Why art thou angry?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

O, that way madness lies, let me shun that.

(dunno why the twat couldnt write bloody properly)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> O, that way madness lies, let me shun that.
> 
> (dunno why the twat couldnt write bloody properly)


'Cos he probably wasn't educated :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

LakesTTer said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > O, that way madness lies, let me shun that.
> ...


Neither am I. I went to University once, its was about 1am and I had pulled a student bird. The only thing I ever learned at University therefore was that when you are shagging a student, keep a fucking eye on your wallet.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I left home at 16, joined the Army. I'm about as cultured as yoghurt but I've had 23 years of the best education a man could ask for. YOU keep an eye on your wallet


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, misread your post and implied you had thieving tendencies. Students!!! they'll nick anything.


----------

